# Disc compatible pannier rack



## cyberknight (4 Aug 2013)

Can anyone recommend a disc compatible rack or have one for sale that will fit a disc carrera subway or would it just be easier to use a seatpost rack ?


----------



## compo (4 Aug 2013)

I have one fitted on my Trek. Essentially it is a standard rack with slightly wider spacing between the stays and combined spacers to allow fixing to the screw holes on the drop outs. It has been rock solid for about 18 months, including a number of heavily laden trips with loaded panniers. Unfortunately I cannot make out the name of it, even with a magnifying glass, so sorry I am not much help to you other than to assure you they are available.

Edit: Just seen it is a Blackburn!


----------



## gaz (4 Aug 2013)

I rate the topeak super tourist DX range, they do one in disc - http://www.topeak.com/products/Racks/SuperTouristDXTubularRack_disc

I have one spare which I would sell to you if the frame wasn't bent.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

I have one of those. Ribble had the best price when bought


----------



## Moodyman (4 Aug 2013)

Many racks sold compatible for disc braked bikes use a long bolt to extend the width of the rack. This is their weak point and many bolts break or bend.

The topeak that Gaz listed has a heavy duty aluminium arm welded so is very strong


----------



## fossala (4 Aug 2013)

I use a topeak super tourist disc on my croix de fer. It's good and sturdy but quite wide, I'll take a picture if you need.


----------



## Gez73 (4 Aug 2013)

I


I use the Topeak Super Tourist DX. I managed to use the non-disc version as the brakes are located within the frame and this means that I didn't require the slightly more protruding disc version. I'm not familiar with your bike so can't recommend this set-up for you. Very sturdy so far and they have carried quite a bit of weight for me.


----------

